# Tecumseh Carb. Linkage



## 1bay95west0 (Apr 6, 2011)

Does anyone have any photos/description of carb/gov linkage for a 6 hp OHV Power Sport Engine W/Red Primer Bulb, No choke? Current linkage set up is short stainless steel wire connecting top of gov to top of carb/butterfly plate and a spring on the very bottom of the gov. going to throttle bracket.Have not been able to find an Engine Model # . Engine is on a well used Carter Bros. Go Kart. Thanks Z/ NW Iowa


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

That's pretty much the standard set up on most of the smaller OHV Tecumseh engines. The throttle cable should attach to the arm that pulls tension on the spring that is attached to the lower end of the governor arm.


----------

